# Jackson Pro series quality issues , NGD - Mick Thomson SL2



## WLJMTG (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi all,

New member, have used the forum in the past when researching gear etc.
so could use some opinions of those who may be more familiar with Jackson imports

I've bought a Mick Thomson SL2 in white. just shy of £750 ($950)
arrived this morning, box was a bit tatty and beaten up, a few dents and holes
and obviously previously opened and re-taped.
same goes for the inside of the box, horns of the guitar have clearly slammed about and hit holes in the packaging.

fearing the worst, I've unwrapped and inspected the guitar
and I have to say, I am a bit disappointed.

the finish of any body rout or truss rod adjustment cavity is well, c*ap.
rough timber un-sanded and unfinished and yellowing.
which is blatantly obvious at the bridge rout from any angle.

the fretboard has chips in near frets.
the binding is bulging and split/de-laminating.
the second fret is so bulgy at the binding its an obvious hump.

headstock rear has unfinished edges and dark grey spots on the paintwork

the Jack recess is very poor. rough internal, un-sanded, yellowing
with paint missing around the opening.


I've taken a lot of pictures , hopefully I can upload them with this post
...I've uploaded 10, but have about 30.. including how it was boxed etc.


I'm tempted to ask the retailer to arrange this to be collected and them send an unopened factory sealed replacement. hopefully this will not be in the same condition.
if it is, well, I guess this will be the first and last time I look at Jackson imports. 

all opinions and advice welcomed

Cheers all


----------



## WLJMTG (Apr 27, 2020)

jack.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 27, 2020)

Buying guitars is always a gamble, and the cheaper the guitar the more likely you'll lose and get something like this. 

Don't worry about it though. Send it back and try again. It happens.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 27, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Buying guitars is always a gamble, and the cheaper the guitar the more likely you'll lose and get something like this.
> 
> Don't worry about it though. Send it back and try again. It happens.



Not really a cheap guitar though.


----------



## WLJMTG (Apr 27, 2020)

Im inclined to agree Jeff, whilst not a boutique guitar by any means, its most certainly one of my more expensive guitars. 
Ive been a somewhat collector of mick thomson gear
but other than that i tend to buy mostly 400 ($500)-500 ($620) guitars.

i honestly dont remember so many obvious flaws in anything Ive bought before, from bottom end RG7321 up to signature models etc.

but I will take on all and any advice as this is my first outing with jackson so far, and willing to give the benefit of doubt


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 27, 2020)

Jeff said:


> Not really a cheap guitar though.



In the grand scheme of things, it sort of is, being under $1k, certainly not crazy cheap or disposal levels of cheap.

Not that there is anything wrong with getting cheap guitars.

But the fact of the matter is, with few exceptions, the cheaper the guitar relative to the price of guitars, the more likely you are to get a dud, which is the spirit of what I'm saying.

There's a difference between this showing up in this horrid state and a USA version. I didn't think that would be controversial, but I get what you're saying.

Again, I don't mean to offend. 

Honestly, @WLJMTG, these newer Indo Pro Series Jacksons have been fairly hit or miss. While plenty of folks on here have them, and really like them, I've never found a great one in the wild. I think it's worth giving Jackson another shot, but after that, go elsewhere. At least that's what I would do in your shoes.


----------



## Omzig (Apr 27, 2020)

Id just pack it up and send it back,on a £200 harley benton i might have excepted it (maybe even expected it) but £750 no way,ive purchased B-Stock guitars with less faults.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 27, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> In the grand scheme of things, it sort of is, being under $1k, certainly not crazy cheap or disposal levels of cheap.
> 
> Not that there is anything wrong with getting cheap guitars.
> 
> ...



No I get it. I guess I’m just used to seeing Schecters, PRS SE, LTD, G&L Tributes etc. show up looking quite impressive for under a grand. 

Jackson is in a sad state, IMO. They’ve got stupidly overpriced USA models, and then import models of questionable quality. Gone are the days of a mid level banger of a guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 27, 2020)

Jeff said:


> No I get it. I guess I’m just used to seeing Schecters, PRS SE, LTD, G&L Tributes etc. show up looking quite impressive for under a grand.
> 
> Jackson is in a sad state, IMO. They’ve got stupidly overpriced USA models, and then import models of questionable quality. Gone are the days of a mid level banger of a guitar.



I couldn't agree with you more.

It's such a shame, they have the legacy, they have the facilities, they just seem dead set on pandering to the Boomer/Gen X'er who goes to the CS for a boring, paint by numbers Soloist or Dinky.

Compare that to Charvel, who is absolutely killing it right now. Heck, even Fender is sitting prettier than Jackson as far as affordable, great guitars.

The competition has been focusing on the lower lines for years because they know that's where brand loyalty starts. I just can't see Jackson cultivating a following like ESP with the Black Metal and LTD600 lines, or Ibanez with the Premium line, or even Schecter with their mountain of sub-$1k offerings.


----------



## WLJMTG (Apr 27, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Heck, even Fender is sitting prettier than Jackson as far as affordable, great guitars.



regarding fender, they'll be my next port of call if this guitar doesn't work out.
signature again, but the fender tele or possibly Jazzmaster jim root sig.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 27, 2020)

WLJMTG said:


> regarding fender, they'll be my next port of call if this guitar doesn't work out.
> signature again, but the fender tele or possibly Jazzmaster jim root sig.



Give Charvel a look too. They're sort of in the middle between Jackson and Fender as far as styling and features. 

Those DK24s are something special.


----------



## Forkface (Apr 27, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Give Charvel a look too. They're sort of in the middle between Jackson and Fender as far as styling and features.
> Those DK24s are something special.



its interesting, isnt it? how they're like, technically sister companies or whatever, how management would let something like this happen. you would expect at least some level of consistency.

@WLJMTG, where was the Jackson made? "low" tier Charvels are coming out of Mexico and i gotta say i've yet to find a bad one. I've played some good ones, and ive played a couple excellent ones. I did found a dud one time at GC, but i mean, its GC.


----------



## WLJMTG (Apr 27, 2020)

this was my thoughts/worries about how strange it is that 3 companies whom are give or take are actually one large company.
can be so wildly different in terms of QC etc

this SL2 is an Indonesian build. 

I've been looking now at both the Jim root tele and the charvel pro mod DK24 HH.
I'm not a trem fan so the charvel DK options to me are looking limited.. but, from the albeit very limited research on these, they're unbelievable guitars. 

also tempted to grab a HB amarok now too as an extra - knew I shouldn't look at these forums , ill end up bankrupt by the weekend haha


----------



## Viginez (Apr 27, 2020)

WLJMTG said:


> this SL2 is an Indonesian build.


i have an wrxmg from 2013 i think (dunno how quality now is), and i'm surprised how well built it is...not the best sounding guitar, but hey...
i think it's just hit or miss in this price class, you have to try another one.


----------



## Karg (Apr 27, 2020)

My $250 2019 JS32t King V has great attention detail, very nice looking binding/fretboard. The cavities are routed out nicely. I do not see how Jackson did a worse job with a more expensive model like this SL2. I would send it back.


----------



## gunch (Apr 27, 2020)

How can FMIC let Jackson get so pukey when Charvel and Fender are smashing it. Like you can't even trust the USA Custom shop now.


----------



## Velokki (Apr 27, 2020)

All I've heard of Jackson for the last couple of years has been shit. Even the very expensive models (USA HT series) and Custom Shop stuff have had way more problems than would be prudent in that price range. And all the sub-1K Jacksons I've tried (I've tried 3 on my local dealer) have had sharp frets.

Seriously, when you can go get an ESP LTD 1000 series for 700 euros (or 400-600 used), and you get a professional, damn near perfect instrument, I see absolutely no reason to buy a Jackson.
There are also loads to choose from if you're willing to buy 2nd hand.

I understand that you're a fan of Mick, but Jackson's stuff are really not worth the money anymore. It's evident they have a ton of issues in the QC department.


----------



## TheTrooper (Apr 27, 2020)

Velokki said:


> All I've heard of Jackson for the last couple of years has been shit. Even the very expensive models (USA HT series) and Custom Shop stuff have had way more problems than would be prudent in that price range. And all the sub-1K Jacksons I've tried (I've tried 3 on my local dealer) have had sharp frets.
> 
> Seriously, when you can go get an ESP LTD 1000 series for 700 euros (or 400-600 used), and you get a professional, damn near perfect instrument, I see absolutely no reason to buy a Jackson.
> There are also loads to choose from if you're willing to buy 2nd hand.
> ...


I've had a HT6 (used) and it sounded great; played like dogs*it.
Neck horribly twisted, nut slots WAY too low on the first fret anf god knows what with the finish of the neck.
Later got a used PC1 (2017 model) and it's perfect, but yeah, they should do something about the USA models really.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 27, 2020)

WLJMTG said:


> this was my thoughts/worries about how strange it is that 3 companies whom are give or take are actually one large company.
> can be so wildly different in terms of QC etc
> 
> this SL2 is an Indonesian build.
> ...



Yeah, not a lot of fixed bridge love in the Charvel camp at the moment. 

Just the DK24 HT in walnut and So-Cal 2 which is more of a Tele hybrid thing. Cool guitars, but definitely a different aesthetic than what you were originally going for.


----------



## Mathemagician (Apr 27, 2020)

Send that shit back. Looks like it may have been a first-run and floor model. It does happen, just be clear about the issues when you reach out to the retailer.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 27, 2020)

Sorry to hear you got one with a bunch of issues going on.

Hopefully you can get a better one via a return/exchange. If not, as others have said, Fender and Charvel are producing MUCH better instruments in the $1000 USD range. A Charvel DK24, for example, is an awesome instrument, and most seem to be built quite well from what I've heard and experienced hands on. 

I'm going to have to agree with everyone else so far, most Jackson import models (non-USA) are sub-par for their price range. I don't know if I've ever grabbed a non-USA (or non-Japanese) Jackson that I actually liked/enjoyed playing.


----------



## Metropolis (Apr 27, 2020)

Velokki said:


> All I've heard of Jackson for the last couple of years has been shit. Even the very expensive models (USA HT series) and Custom Shop stuff have had way more problems than would be prudent in that price range. And all the sub-1K Jacksons I've tried (I've tried 3 on my local dealer) have had sharp frets.
> 
> Seriously, when you can go get an ESP LTD 1000 series for 700 euros (or 400-600 used), and you get a professional, damn near perfect instrument, I see absolutely no reason to buy a Jackson.
> There are also loads to choose from if you're willing to buy 2nd hand.
> ...



1000-series is nowadays mostly 1000€ and up, only few models seem to be less. Some models with floyd and tune-o-matic bridges are also made in Indonesia, not in South Korea like they used to be. You could get them around 800€ few years ago but not anymore.


----------



## Jake (Apr 27, 2020)

TheTrooper said:


> I've had a HT6 (used) and it sounded great; played like dogs*it.
> Neck horribly twisted, nut slots WAY too low on the first fret anf god knows what with the finish of the neck.
> Later got a used PC1 (2017 model) and it's perfect, but yeah, they should do something about the USA models really.


See I've had 2 HT6's now. And they were wildly different. My laguna burst one is fantastic but I'm having a hard time figuring out when it's from. It has Custom Shop documentation with it and appears to be a very very early one. 

But my "Bulb" edition one just wouldn't agree with me no matter what I did with it, hence why I don't have it anymore. So definitely agree even the highest end ones can be shit now 

It's just sad to see with how well Fender and Charvel are doing. I'll always love older soloists though.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Apr 27, 2020)

I've never played a non MIA Jackson that was worth its price. 

My 2c is to steer clear unless you are willing to really fork out, but I've heard horror stories about even the custom shop these days .


----------



## Velokki (Apr 27, 2020)

Metropolis said:


> 1000-series is nowadays mostly 1000€ and up, only few models seem to be less. Some models with floyd and tune-o-matic bridges are also made in Indonesia, not in South Korea like they used to be. You could get them around 800€ few years ago but not anymore.


You're right, and I find the pricing kinda weird. They are often quoted like that, but just a year ago a local dealer had an offer to get brand new EC-1000s for 749€. Even though the list price was much higher. And on the used marketplace, you can get always mint ones for 500-600€, beaten up ones for 350-500€.

But the most attractive deals are used Standard series, E-II and older standards. There was a mint Horizon FR-II for 1000€. And now there is a mint Eclipse for 1100€. I have way too many guitars, so I could never justify buying another =D Thank god both had EMGs.


----------



## Mike_R (Apr 27, 2020)

I've got 3 recent Indonesian built Jacksons right now. One is a 2018 SL2P that is my favorite guitar I have owned. I picked it up new for less than $800 - I prefer it to my $1200 Korean made Schecter. The pickup routing isn't perfect but the fretwork is really good. The second is a 2018 SL2Q I bought used for $499 with a factory hard case based on my first experience that is just OK and will probably find a new home. Third is a 2016 Dominion X series set neck I bought B-Stock (less than $400) that was pretty good for the money - I just don't like the Gibson-ish neck, short scale and TOM style bridge. 

The SL2P isn't going anywhere. I will eventually refret with stainless once the nickel fret wear.

I'd be wary of anything that is opened as the Indo Jacksons do seem to be like russian roulette right now, and I'd be wary of buying something somebody else has already turned down. I don't know why the quality has been the way it has when Charvel's similarly priced offerings seem so much better, but I prefer the neck through to bolt ons so I've been contemplating rolling the dice on an SL3 Pro - the good ones can be very good.


----------



## TheTrooper (Apr 27, 2020)

Jake said:


> See I've had 2 HT6's now. And they were wildly different. My laguna burst one is fantastic but I'm having a hard time figuring out when it's from. It has Custom Shop documentation with it and appears to be a very very early one.
> 
> But my "Bulb" edition one just wouldn't agree with me no matter what I did with it, hence why I don't have it anymore. So definitely agree even the highest end ones can be shit now
> 
> It's just sad to see with how well Fender and Charvel are doing. I'll always love older soloists though.


I think mine was a 2015 model (Amber Tiger Eye).
I would totally give it another shot (and really, I really really want one now) but prices are kinda high now and as you said, it can really be hit or miss.

What you didn't like (or wasn't as good) about the Bulb?


----------



## Amenthea (Apr 27, 2020)

Jeff said:


> No I get it. I guess I’m just used to seeing Schecters, PRS SE, LTD, G&L Tributes etc. show up looking quite impressive for under a grand.
> 
> Jackson is in a sad state, IMO. They’ve got stupidly overpriced USA models, and then import models of questionable quality. Gone are the days of a mid level banger of a guitar.



I brought my daughter a JS DinkyM for about £170 just before Xmas, and to be honest apart from the action being a bit high it is flawless. I'm frankly shocked at the pics tbh, as I know it is a *ahem* cheap guitar being close to 1K it looks like it was ex-demo. I'm pretty sure you don't get marks and dust on the fretboard like that just from sitting in its box for a while. I picked up a PRS SE Holcomb last year as well and quality wise, it is the most perfectly finshed guitar I've ever had, and I've had 30+ guitars including Jacksons, ESP's, Schecters, Fenders etc.
I'd be sending this back, I wouldn't accept that on a £300 guitar these days (SE, Squire, HBs etc are all killing it) let alone someones Sig model from that range.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 27, 2020)

As a Jackson fan I cannot stand the pro series nowadays. They are made in Indonesia and this instance OP is another added instance of poor and I mean poor QC from Indonesia. I am sure there are many people who have guitars M.I.I. that are great like LTDs and PRS (I may be wrong on prs) and schecter, but from my experience with Indonesian Jacksons they have been less than favorable.

I have owned 1 pro series and it was the black mick Thomson soloist. Although I didn't have as significant QC issues that you have, there is definitely a few rough spots and to add the guitar did kinda feel dead to me. To add from what I have heard from others, when they get a new pro series jackson there for some reason is always some roughness when you do bends and the strings is gliding along the frets. I dunno if it is the temperature changes or if the factory just doesn't give a shit about the frets (based on other things this wouldn't surprise me) but either way for guitars this expensive you shouldn't be seeing shit like this at all. As a consumer I will not accept that kind of shit. I have played many other pro series Jacksons and have never been impressed and I love jackson.

It also kills me to see the way the CS is going. Sure they come out with good stuff, but I haven't played one that really surprised me. They all feel kinda meh, which sucks since in the 80s and 90s these things were untouchable. I agree with Fender and Charvel completely snuffing out Jackson. I played one of the newer charvel dk24 2pt guitars and fell in love. I am apart of a lot of Jackson FB pages and they are echo chambers. That same video regarding the CS QC issues there were people trying to downplay the critiques the guy had as being "nit picky" or just "high maintenance." They will perpetuate the lie that the CS can never produce a lemon which is just false cuz there have been many (Anyone remember the *23 fret Jacksons lmao) *

The new charvels, For something made in Mexico and for the $1000 price range I would say QC wise and all other factors that it was a grade a guitar. I would much rather buy any of the pro mod charvels compared to a pro series jackson. Sure the Jacksons have more of a pointier aesthetic, but at the end of the day I will not sacrifice the quality of the guitar with my well earned money just for it to be pointy.

I love jackson and I really hope they improve on both their imports and ESPECIALLY the USA (as there should be no issues for the fuckin prices you are paying).


----------



## mbardu (Apr 27, 2020)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> As a Jackson fan I cannot stand the pro series nowadays. They are made in Indonesia and this instance OP is another added instance of poor and I mean poor QC from Indonesia. I am sure there are many people who have guitars M.I.I. that are great like LTDs and PRS (I may be wrong on prs) and schecter, but from my experience with Indonesian Jacksons they have been less than favorable.
> 
> I have owned 1 pro series and it was the black mick Thomson soloist. Although I didn't have as significant QC issues that you have, there is definitely a few rough spots and to add the guitar did kinda feel dead to me. To add from what I have heard from others, when they get a new pro series jackson there for some reason is always some roughness when you do bends and the strings is gliding along the frets. I dunno if it is the temperature changes or if the factory just doesn't give a shit about the frets (based on other things this wouldn't surprise me) but either way for guitars this expensive you shouldn't be seeing shit like this at all. As a consumer I will not accept that kind of shit. I have played many other pro series Jacksons and have never been impressed and I love jackson.
> 
> ...



I'll echo that almost 100%. 
For the indo series specifically, most indo guitars have finish flaws like non-finished routes or the like (including lots of 1500$ Ibanez Premiums) but that's not a big deal in my book. The abysmal fretwork and overall playability of the Jackson though is almost consistently disappointing.

For Jackson as a whole, I really miss those 5/700$ *solid *MIJ or 1000/1200 US soloists you used to be able to get (second hand for those prices of course)- or even more exotic shapes. When they're done well, soloists or Jacksons in general really have (had? haven't tried any newer than ~2015) a feel of their own. But at the current prices, the value is no longer there.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 27, 2020)

mbardu said:


> I'll echo that almost 100%.
> For the indo series specifically, most indo guitars have finish flaws like non-finished routes or the like (including lots of 1500$ Ibanez Premiums) but that's not a big deal in my book. The abysmal fretwork and overall playability of the Jackson though is almost consistently disappointing.
> 
> For Jackson as a whole, I really miss those 5/700$ *solid *MIJ or 1000/1200 US soloists you used to be able to get (second hand for those prices of course)- or even more exotic shapes. When they're done well, soloists or Jacksons in general really have (had? haven't tried any newer than ~2015) a feel of their own. But at the current prices, the value is no longer there.



Agreed. It hurts me. 

They also have a gap in the sense that aside from signature pro models, the $1200- $3000 range there is nothing that occupies it. A direct competitor to them like ESP has the LTD line and then the E-II. A perfect fill in. People can make the argument that "well if the Japanese models play as good as the USA's then no one will buy a USA" this is just dumb. Sure they will see a reduction in demand, but think of how many people love their esp e-ii's and even own USA and Japanese custom ESP's aswell. 

Jackson doesn't have anything nowadays that really impresses me. I hear people championing the X series, but the vast majority of those are made in china which is something I personally don't wanna fuck with.

What is also concerning is the Pro series now are having guitars that are being made in china.




This pro series that retails for $1099 is made in china... tf


----------



## GoldDragon (Apr 27, 2020)

Karg said:


> My $250 2019 JS32t King V has great attention detail, very nice looking binding/fretboard. The cavities are routed out nicely. I do not see how Jackson did a worse job with a more expensive model like this SL2. I would send it back.


I agree.

I got a Chinese superstrat for 250 about 5 years ago. It's nice and resonant and there were fewer defects. It's not pretty but it works.

Why would indonesians be able to build better than Chinese? Idk why they price info at 1k and Chinese at 300.


----------



## GoldDragon (Apr 27, 2020)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Agreed. It hurts me.
> 
> They also have a gap in the sense that aside from signature pro models, the $1200- $3000 range there is nothing that occupies it. A direct competitor to them like ESP has the LTD line and then the E-II. A perfect fill in. People can make the argument that "well if the Japanese models play as good as the USA's then no one will buy a USA" this is just dumb. Sure they will see a reduction in demand, but think of how many people love their esp e-ii's and even own USA and Japanese custom ESP's aswell.
> 
> ...



Isn't charvel a fender brand?

I thought I heard Jackson was bought by fender too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 27, 2020)

GoldDragon said:


> Isn't charvel a fender brand?
> 
> I thought I heard Jackson was bought by fender too.



Fender has owned both Charvel and Jackson since 2002.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 27, 2020)

GoldDragon said:


> Isn't charvel a fender brand?
> 
> I thought I heard Jackson was bought by fender too.





MaxOfMetal said:


> Fender has owned both Charvel and Jackson since 2002.



Yes they fall under the FMIC branch, but from what I have been told they all operate independently, respectively as their own individual companies


----------



## Mathemagician (Apr 28, 2020)

I saw that quoted somewhere about the JPY/high quality models seen as “eating into USA model profits”. Big part of the reason the JP lines were discontinued. To me it’s 100% stupid to me as a consumer who prefers that $1.2-2.2k price range. At this point JPY labor is about as costly as US labor. But there is still SK & Mexico. 

However Jackson is free do do exactly whatever they want. Their CS order list is always full, the select line appears to be a hit, and people happily keep buying cheap MII/MIC Jackson’s. Is there anything inherently wrong with a $1,000 guitar being from China? Not if the quality was consistently $1,000 good and it came with name-brand hardware.

However that isn’t the case, but they seem happy not taking my money.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 28, 2020)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Yes they fall under the FMIC branch, but from what I have been told they all operate independently, respectively as their own individual companies



They operate as separate business units, like most companies of this size.



Mathemagician said:


> I saw that quoted somewhere about the JPY/high quality models seen as “eating into USA model profits”. Big part of the reason the JP lines were discontinued. To me it’s 100% stupid to me as a consumer who prefers that $1.2-2.2k price range. At this point JPY labor is about as costly as US labor. But there is still SK & Mexico.
> 
> However Jackson is free do do exactly whatever they want. Their CS order list is always full, the select line appears to be a hit, and people happily keep buying cheap MII/MIC Jackson’s. Is there anything inherently wrong with a $1,000 guitar being from China? Not if the quality was consistently $1,000 good and it came with name-brand hardware.
> 
> However that isn’t the case, but they seem happy not taking my money.



The MIJ Jackson lines were stopped as the factory closed and Fender Japan did not have capacity/wasn't tooled up and they didn't want to invest the stupid amount of money needed to convert and expand.


----------



## Mathemagician (Apr 28, 2020)

I 100% believe you. Too bad they decided that segment of the market wasn’t worth satiating with some sort of high-quality production line. End result to me as the consumer is the same.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 28, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> I 100% believe you. Too bad they decided that segment of the market wasn’t worth satiating with some sort of high-quality production line. End result to me as the consumer is the same.



They did a final run of "Elite" models and they were awesome. It's a shame. We


----------



## WLJMTG (Apr 28, 2020)

Not having much luck with the retailer at the moment. 
24hrs since I got in contact via email
So I've called up, and apparently they are overrun on the support teams so likely won't be able to replace for a week at best

Initially I emailed prior to my order
9am I enquired about the guitar.. they opened at 11am
10.59am I had a reply.. Very helpful and so I placed the order there and then.

Clearly the support are in absolutely no rush to respond. 

Bet if I placed another order through they'd be quick as lightening.
Urgh. 

Tempted to order one of the HB amarok
As they're also an Indonesian built mahogany wing, maple multi laminate neck thru.
Just to A-B it against this..See how they compare qc wise for not even half the money.. Seeing as I'm likely to have this jackson with my for a little while.


----------



## Jake (Apr 28, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> I 100% believe you. Too bad they decided that segment of the market wasn’t worth satiating with some sort of high-quality production line. End result to me as the consumer is the same.


Man I had a MIJ Jackson Dominion and that thing ruled. I really regret getting rid of that guitar now actually. I only paid $800 for it too.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 28, 2020)

Their slsmg and sls3 guitars were some of the best guitars I sadly never got to own. Perfect craftsmanship, great feet work, and that neck was to die for.

Everything else I grab after that by Jackson has been underwhelming. 

Saddens me as well as I was looking forward to getting some sort of a new Japanese Jackson at one point


----------



## Jake (Apr 28, 2020)

soliloquy said:


> Their slsmg and sls3 guitars were some of the best guitars I sadly never got to own. Perfect craftsmanship, great feet work, and that neck was to die for.
> 
> Everything else I grab after that by Jackson has been underwhelming.
> 
> Saddens me as well as I was looking forward to getting some sort of a new Japanese Jackson at one point


I traded the Dominion for an SLS3 actually and still thought the Dominion was a better guitar. I just never clicked with the SLS3 for whatever reason. It even had the same pickups 

I still GAS for some of the japanese professional Jackson's from the 90's/early 00's too though.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 28, 2020)

WLJMTG said:


> Not having much luck with the retailer at the moment.
> 24hrs since I got in contact via email
> So I've called up, and apparently they are overrun on the support teams so likely won't be able to replace for a week at best
> 
> ...




Did you happen to buy the guitar with a credit card? Could always dispute the charge


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 28, 2020)

- Are you sure it's not supposed to be in this condition? I mean, it's Pro Series, and professional guitars get dings and dents and problems. Doesn't this just make it authentic? just kidding.
- Sorry man, just trying to lighten your mood. This situation really sucks and hope it can all work out for you. 24 hours isn't terrible for a reply for an issue epecially with the virus thing. One thing to keep in mind is just don't do anything to it. If you really want to return it pack it up and leave it alone. Like @JustinRhoads1980 said, you can dispute it with card company, but first I'd try the proper channels like with the seller direct and then whoever you bought it throug like Ebay or Reverb and then credit card/bank after that.


----------



## WLJMTG (Apr 28, 2020)

Haha 
Damn that must be it. Jackson are just trying to give me that authentic toured guitar feel. Bargain haha. 

I'm not annoyed yet by any means 
Obviously the pandemic situation has to be accounted for so I'm not expecting them to jump through hoops, but I also don't want this guitar hanging about either. 
So hopefully it'll be sooner rather than later 

It hasn't been touched, other than to inspect
Not even so much as plugged into anything 

The seller is as far as I'm aware the biggest guitar retailer in Britain. So I trust that they'll be happy to accept the replacement or refund. 
But my purchase was a debit card anyway.

If I haven't had any news by the weekend I'm gonna go ahead and purchase something else and just get a refund when they're able to process the return.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Apr 29, 2020)

Jackson fan here. And it pains me to see the brand go to sh1t like this. Im even afraid to go for a CS right now with all the horror stories, crazy wait times, and unjust cost. ESP is just killing it with their spot on QC . 

Like a few others have mentioned, I too wish Jackson Japan is still here. Man, those guitars were finely crafted workhorses. Good ole days for the brand.


----------



## khm (Apr 29, 2020)

WLJMTG said:


> Haha
> Damn that must be it. Jackson are just trying to give me that authentic toured guitar feel. Bargain haha.
> 
> I'm not annoyed yet by any means
> ...



Hope its not guitar guitar, the state my Strandberg turned up in was a disgrace. I am currently going through customer services about other issues that arose, and its taking 2/3 days at a time to get back to me.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Apr 29, 2020)

Well, I'm seeing MII Ibbies going for almost 2K, so....

I remember when +/- $700 - $800 MIK got you something. Now that's what you're paying for what was like ten years ago a $400 - $500 guitar. 

It seems the new industry standard is to make everything they can in Indonesia with pricey parts and sell for MIA/MIJ prices.


----------



## WLJMTG (Apr 29, 2020)

khm said:


> Hope its not guitar guitar, the state my Strandberg turned up in was a disgrace. I am currently going through customer services about other issues that arose, and its taking 2/3 days at a time to get back to me.



Oh so there's previous for this type of shite arriving then. 

I went with them because I thought they'd be most likely to be helpful in the event of this happening. 

Sorry to hear you are having issues too.

As above. I'm maintaining patience due to the current global situation. 
However had this been last summer for example, they'd have had the guitar personally handed back by this afternoon. Haha


----------



## khm (Apr 29, 2020)

WLJMTG said:


> Oh so there's previous for this type of shite arriving then.
> 
> I went with them because I thought they'd be most likely to be helpful in the event of this happening.
> 
> ...


Yeah when I got my Strandberg, it was an ex demo, so I double checked the condition 'one small imperfection on the lower horn' - it was battered to fuck, with dents, scratches and all sorts. Fortunately it played like a dream, so decided to keep it with a hefty discount.

It just developed fret sprout (baked maple, humidity and temperature controlled studio - so surprised me) and I have been back and forth for almost 2 weeks now, with various emails requesting more details each time - but they are getting back, its just taking its sweet time.

To be fair, when I first contacted them pre corona, they where helpful = im guessing the shop staff or whoever packs up the guitars gets trained by Stevie Wonder and support is left to pick up the pieces.

Im sure they will sort you out dude! Ill keep my fingers crossed for you - but needless to say, I wont be using GuitarGuitar again.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 29, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Jackson fan here. And it pains me to see the brand go to sh1t like this. Im even afraid to go for a CS right now with all the horror stories, crazy wait times, and unjust cost. ESP is just killing it with their spot on QC .
> 
> Like a few others have mentioned, I too wish Jackson Japan is still here. Man, those guitars were finely crafted workhorses. Good ole days for the brand.



ESP has won the battle in both their import selection and USA craftsmanship. If I am ever dropping $3.5k on a S shaped guitar between the two brands I am buying a nice ass ESP M-II NTB.


----------



## JimF (Apr 29, 2020)

Very sad to hear this and hope you get it sorted soon! Some of the fretboard splits/cracks and that crack on the rear of the headstock could be down to the hammering it's had on the way to you in the back of a van...

Just a quick note about the lack of a response, it could well be that the folks who emailed you back when you were purchasing were perfectly qualified to deal with your sales enquiry, but aren't high enough up the food chain to deal with complaints, or at least offer a resolution/decision.
Chances are the sales team received the email, went "oh shit", forwarded it to their manager who is now approaching dealing with it. At this point the sales team should have replied to you and said "Very sorry to see this. I have passed this to a senior member of staff who will be in touch. Please bear in mind it won't be as quick as usual blah blah Covid 19". I'm customer facing and communication is key. The amount of times I'll be contacting customers to simply say "Hi it's Jim, we haven't forgotten about you, we've no news from the supplier on your custom tooling quote/order delivery date/missing parcel yet" etc is more than you'd have guessed. 

I've lost track of the amount of "glory days" Japanese Jacksons that passed through my hands from 1998-2010, and they cost next to nothing. Its funny how guitar companies think that selling a great guitar at £1000 takes sales away from a £2000 guitar. The majority of people want the £2000 guitar and if they can afford it they're getting it. Its an emotive purchase. You wouldn't buy a Ford if you could afford a Ferrari, even if it was "almost as good and much cheaper". Its not so much for bragging rights, as knowing you've got what you want. I've got a decent music gear collection that nobody ever sees. But I love knowing I have it. Sadly the buyer of the £1000 Japanese guitar doesn't stump up the extra cash to get the US model. Chances are they are on a limited budget and can't justify that much on a selfish purchase (imagine a wife & kids, and they don't have XYZ because Daddy got a sick guitar) they either buy pre-owned, or they buy another brand. 

Jackson axing it's Jap import range probably drove more people to Schecter than it did to their USA Select range.

I'm rambling now. I'm furloughed and on lockdown and have too much time on my hands! I'd give them a call, a bit of a "Heyup, just checking you received my email regarding the guitar? Did the pictures come through okay? etc etc" Obviously they did, but its nicer than ringing up saying "ANSWER ME C**TS"


----------



## protest (Apr 29, 2020)

I would definitely give the Jackson another shot. The one I have is killer. I know that people love the Charvels right now (I do as well), but keep in mind they're going to be hit or miss as well. I've played a pink DK24 that was killer, picked up the blue/grey one right next to it and there was no way in hell I'd pay anywhere close to $1,000 for it.

I've been thinking about picking up a seafoam green HSS, but I can't do it without playing it first.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Apr 30, 2020)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> ESP has won the battle in both their import selection and USA craftsmanship. If I am ever dropping $3.5k on a S shaped guitar between the two brands I am buying a nice ass ESP M-II NTB.


Been thinking of getting a USA M as well. The Japanese custom shop is a bit out of my price range. Lol


----------



## Cryovillain (Apr 30, 2020)

Wow what a POS. My $200 Harley Benton was faultless compared to this. Hope you get this resolved.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 30, 2020)

Jake said:


> I traded the Dominion for an SLS3 actually and still thought the Dominion was a better guitar. I just never clicked with the SLS3 for whatever reason. It even had the same pickups
> 
> I still GAS for some of the japanese professional Jackson's from the 90's/early 00's too though.



did you have the dotted inlays, or the block? I never really cared for the body shape of Dominion, but I've heard nothing but great things on em. The dotted inlays are still found on reverb for not that bad a price.


----------



## GoldDragon (Apr 30, 2020)

protest said:


> I would definitely give the Jackson another shot. The one I have is killer. I know that people love the Charvels right now (I do as well), but keep in mind they're going to be hit or miss as well. I've played a pink DK24 that was killer, picked up the blue/grey one right next to it and there was no way in hell I'd pay anywhere close to $1,000 for it.
> 
> I've been thinking about picking up a seafoam green HSS, but I can't do it without playing it first.



Thats good to hear. The jacksons 24s have ebony fretboard which I like better than the Floyd charvels dk24s which are all maple. Also the soloist body is bigger which I like.

I'm *this* close to getting a new jackson or charvel.


----------



## Jake (Apr 30, 2020)

soliloquy said:


> did you have the dotted inlays, or the block? I never really cared for the body shape of Dominion, but I've heard nothing but great things on em. The dotted inlays are still found on reverb for not that bad a price.


Blocks on mine. It was the riverbed finish one too. There is a red one in the UK on Reverb right now but don't feel like importing one at this time


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 30, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Been thinking of getting a USA M as well. The Japanese custom shop is a bit out of my price range. Lol



Much rather go with ESP (either E-II or USA stuff) compared to jackson. Not hearing the best from jackson, but hearing all the best about ESP


----------



## Exit Existence (May 1, 2020)

Almost all guitars I've played in the past few years that came out of Indonesia have been shotty. My Jackson Misha Pro, a PRS SE and a Sterling JP I purchased all had weird stuff like this. Poor fretwork, plastic-y finishes, sloppy routing. What do they have in common?....Indonesian guitar factory. I just got a JS Jackson Rhoads made in China and it's honestly better build quality than my Misha which was almost 4x the price.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (May 1, 2020)

Exit Existence said:


> Almost all guitars I've played in the past few years that came out of Indonesia have been shotty. My Jackson Misha Pro, a PRS SE and a Sterling JP I purchased all had weird stuff like this. Poor fretwork, plastic-y finishes, sloppy routing. What do they have in common?....Indonesian guitar factory. I just got a JS Jackson Rhoads made in China and it's honestly better build quality than my Misha which was almost 4x the price.



Yeah I find that shocking that china can produce a better finished instrument compared to indonesia.

I refuse to buy anything Indonesian based on my experiences unless I have played it and thoroughly checked it over


----------



## Cabinet (May 3, 2020)

Perhaps different factories in those countries have different QC?


----------



## GoldDragon (May 4, 2020)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Yeah I find that shocking that china can produce a better finished instrument compared to indonesia.



In Indonesia, they worship Allah.

In China, they worship the almighty dollar.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (May 4, 2020)

GoldDragon said:


> In Indonesia, they worship Allah.
> 
> In China, they worship the almighty dollar.



Sucks since I love Jackson but the stuff they putting out is just a no from me


----------



## Exit Existence (May 5, 2020)

Cabinet said:


> Perhaps different factories in those countries have different QC?


Yea, the Cort music instrument company used to have factories in Korea which while they made really good guitars there was controversy of some unethical worker conditions that caused a big stir. I'm pretty sure they moved production to Indonesia 2006/2007ish. They build for Jackson, PRS SE, Ibanez and others. One of the other Korean factories that's still pretty good in my opinion is World Music Instruments, which seems to do the higher end of LTD, Schecter, still a few PRS SE models, Solar guitars ect.
No clue on the China factories


----------



## bzhang9 (May 5, 2020)

Its hilarious people still equate country of origin to ability to build guitars, it's $$$ that drives quality.

You want ibanez premium specs on a prestige? Pay 2x
You want epiphone equivalent in a gibson? Pay 3x
If you pay a chinese/indo factory MIJ or MIA prices they'll put out a better guitar than US/Japan
They make a lot more complicated things than guitar
But they get paid junk by Jackson etc so gonna be some lemons


----------



## MASS DEFECT (May 5, 2020)

Exit Existence said:


> Yea, the Cort music instrument company used to have factories in Korea which while they made really good guitars there was controversy of some unethical worker conditions that caused a big stir. I'm pretty sure they moved production to Indonesia 2006/2007ish. They build for Jackson, PRS SE, Ibanez and others. One of the other Korean factories that's still pretty good in my opinion is World Music Instruments, which seems to do the higher end of LTD, Schecter, still a few PRS SE models, Solar guitars ect.
> No clue on the China factories



And Solar gets better QC since they produce relatively low volume. I kinda like Ola's business model. Probably why people are ok to pay $1K for an Indonesian Solar. 
Indo Jacksons on the other hand are on the bottom barrel of Fender's priorities.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (May 5, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> And Solar gets better QC since they produce relatively low volume. I kinda like Ola's business model. Probably why people are ok to pay $1K for an Indonesian Solar.
> Indo Jacksons on the other hand are on the bottom barrel of Fender's priorities.



Would probably be a solar addict, but his neck profiles are too chunky for me


----------



## JimF (May 6, 2020)

WLJMTG said:


> Hi all,
> I've bought a Mick Thomson SL2 in white. just shy of £750 ($950) arrived this morning, box was a bit tatty and beaten up, a few dents and holes and obviously previously opened and re-taped. Same goes for the inside of the box, horns of the guitar have clearly slammed about and hit holes in the packaging. Fearing the worst, I've unwrapped and inspected the guitar and I have to say, I am a bit disappointed.



OP! How are we doing with this? Any movement from the supplier?


----------



## WLJMTG (May 7, 2020)

Evening all,

I have very little news to update with, however...

we are nearing two weeks into my time with this heap of rubbish.

I finally grew tired of waiting a few days ago and phoned up again.
was again told, sorry its taking so long to get back to you, support are very busy but will be in touch asap..
so, I asked, do we REALLY need to wait on support? I'm not after advice or assistance with software or set up etc. I just want a replacement, are you able to authorise that ? 
he tried getting confirmation from his manager, no such luck..

so, back to square one.. waiting game resumes.

since then, support have actually emailed back. so whatever he did during that call must have given them a bit of a kick up the arris.
they have agreed that it isn't acceptable - so that's good.
however of the 3 guitars they currently have in stock, they are split between 3 stores and he is unable to confirm if the boxes have been opened and demoed etc
so, would I like them to order a replacement direct from fender?

I have replied, asking for approximate lead times from fender.

which, when they do get back in touch, if the lead time is reasonable I'll accept that.

I have also , in the mean time of this debacle , treated myself to a rather nice new PC for studio use.. $$$ but - that's a new thread and new venture for me.


----------



## JimF (May 8, 2020)

I’d take that as a good step towards a resolution!


----------

